# Something Different



## Darkness77 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Darkness77 (Nov 20, 2008)

I forgot i posted this.Musta been drinking. Any takers on what it is?


----------



## spacemule (Nov 20, 2008)

Geo Metro?


----------



## JTElectric (Nov 20, 2008)

Holden Manaro? Vauxhall Astra? Renault Espace? Rambler American? Peugoet 205RC? Daewoo Laganza? 64 Chevy Impala? 

Actually, I'm thinking that could be a Falcon, but the centers on the wheel caps aren't Ford I don't think....So, I'd say Holden or Renault. BUT, I'm probably wrong! 

edit--Oh yeah, MG was the other one I was thinking of! Don't know a model MG it could be though.


----------



## Darkness77 (Nov 20, 2008)

Close but no cigar.

Its an HSV Senator 1996. Made by Holden, it shares a lot of stuff with the Commodore. All the HSV gear is driveline, interior, body kit. 5.7 litre injected V8, 6 spd, independant LSD rear.


----------



## JohnL (Dec 11, 2008)

The offered something very similar here in the states, but discontinued it. 1994-1996 Chevy Impala SS, And the police version Chevy Caprice (same car), I think the police package was "9C1", can't remember. It was a sleeper, 5.7L V8 (350), same motor that went into the Camaro with the exception of iron heads. Rear wheel drive.


----------

